# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Consumo Domestico >  Los españoles consumen 6.000 litros de "agua virtual" al día.

## REEGE

Los españoles consumen 6.000 litros de "agua virtual" al día.Autor:Caty Arévalo


Madrid, 10 may (EFE).- Cada español consume, de media, más de 6.000 litros de agua al día, una cifra que podría parecer desorbitada si no fuera por la teoría del 'agua virtual' en la que que el científico británico John Anthony Allan ha contabilizado el agua consumida en la fabricación de alimentos y productos.

En una entrevista con Efe previa a una conferencia en la Real Academia de Ciencias, en Madrid, Allan, ganador del Stokholm Water Prize -considerado el 'Premio Nobel del agua'-, explica que el ritmo de consumo de una sociedad como la española equivale a más de 6.000 litros de agua por ciudadano y día, el triple de lo que un ciudadano chino.

Teniendo en cuenta que el agua que empleamos para beber o lavarnos supone sólo el 10 % de la que usamos, al profesor del King College de Londres le salen esas cuentas sumando el agua que requiere producir los bienes y alimentos que usamos (el 90 % del consumo), y que él cuantifica a través de su teoría del 'agua virtual'.

Como ejemplo, Allan -una eminencia internacional en materia de gestión hídrica, cuestión sobre la que asesora al Banco Mundial o a la Unión Europea- sostiene que para producir un kilo de carne de ternera hacen falta 15.000 litros de agua y para esta cuantificación tiene en cuenta "el agua invertida en producir lo que come el animal, en mantenerlo, en manufacturar el producto y en que llegue a nuestras manos".

Y así el resto de cosas: un kilo de arroz más de 3.000 litros, una hamburguesa 2.400 litros, 500 gramos de queso 2.500 litros...

Ídem con los bienes de consumo: unos vaqueros, por ejemplo, requieren más de 10.000 litros de agua en su proceso producto y una camiseta de algodón más de 3.000 litros.

"Las sociedades consumen a un ritmo desenfrenado sin valorar la enorme cantidad de agua que eso supone y, sobre todo, sin tener en cuenta lo que el agua significa para el medio ambiente, la huella de agua de cada ciudadano de occidente es inmensa", afirma Allan.

El agua... en manos de empresas privadas y agricultores
Sobre el papel de los gobiernos a la hora de regular el consumo del agua el científico británico, de 74 años, asegura que "el control de la gestión del agua no está en manos de los ejecutivos sino de las grandes empresas privadas como Coca Cola o Nestle".

"Ellas son las que manejan el agua, y en el origen de su gestión los que mayormente se sirven del agua son los agricultores", a quienes Allan atribuye el 90 por ciento del consumo.

Los agricultores "se creen los dueños del agua y consideran que deben usar toda la que quieran de ríos y acuíferos y, además, gratis porque ellos son los que nos alimentan con sus productos a todos los que vivimos en las ciudades, y de eso hay buen ejemplo en España", apunta.

En ese sentido, el profesor dice "que España posee agua de sobra, y no necesita" trasvases -"el agua trasvasada ya no vuelve", reitera-, pero "necesita una gestión mucho más eficiente".

El científico opina, no obstante, que los agricultores, precisamente por ser los "grandes consumidores", deben ser también "la solución" al problema del agua: "Hasta que no sean conscientes de su valor, de que es vital para el medio ambiente y la vida, y no pueden usarla sin límites, no habrá nada que hacer".

No obstante, Allan cree que serán las nuevas generaciones, más conscientes de los problemas de agua del planeta -humedales que desaparecen, ríos que desembocan sin agua, mares que se secan como el de Aral, en Asia...- las que "dejarán de sobreexplotar los recursos hídricos".

"Sólo los ciudadanos y las sociedades pueden cambiar este sistema", incide el científico.

Y... para empezar a hacerlo da algunas claves: "reducir el consumo, especialmente de alimentos porque no nos comemos el 30 por ciento de lo que compramos; comer mucha menos carne y más verdura y legumbres".EFE

Fuente:efeverde.com

----------


## perdiguera

A veces las cosas hay que desengrasarlas un poco.
Puede ser cierto que se utilicen 6.000 litros de agua por español, pero no se consumen todos. Hay una gran diferencia.

----------


## ben-amar

> A veces las cosas hay que desengrasarlas un poco.
> Puede ser cierto que se utilicen 6.000 litros de agua por español, pero no se consumen todos. Hay una gran diferencia.


Puedo atestiguar que no bebo mas de 2 litros  :Big Grin:

----------


## GEOMAN

Interesante el concepto de "agua virtual". Yo creo que las cifras están al menos redondeadas al alta. Lo importante no es si es mucha o es poca, se trata de que se use bien y no se despilfarre. También cuanta de esa "agua virtual" es importada. No creo que sea un porblema en España. En paises con Chile donde el deficit hídrico es importante, hacen "sus cuentas" e importan gran cantidad de "agua virtual". La propia de Chile se destina a consumo humano.

----------


## FEDE

> Interesante el concepto de "agua virtual". Yo creo que las cifras están al nmenos redondealdas al alta. Lo importante no es si es mucha o es poca, se trata de que se use bien y no se despilfarre. También cuanta de esa "agua virtual" es importada. No creo que sea un porblema en España. En paises con Chile donde el deficit hídrico es importante, hacen "sus cuentas" e importan gran cantidad de "agua virtual". La propia de Chile se destina a consumo humano.


Hola GEOMAN  :Smile: 

No se si lo habras visto, en este hilo puse alguna información sobre la "huella hídrica"
http://foros.embalses.net/showthread.php?t=7262

Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## GEOMAN

> Hola GEOMAN 
> 
> No se si lo habras visto, en este hilo puse alguna información sobre la "huella hídrica"
> http://foros.embalses.net/showthread.php?t=7262
> 
> Saludos


Hola Fede, no lo había visto. En realidad se habla de lo mismo. Yo la verdad es que nunca he escuchado eso de la "huella hídrica" siempre e utilizado el concepto de "agua virtual". No se en que matices se diferencian ambos conceptos o simplemente son sinónimos sin mas.

----------

